# nremt p



## Brandi (Jan 5, 2009)

I have been out of class for about 5 months.  And I'm too, I guess scared to take the test.  What should I expect and what should I do to get ready for the NREMT P?


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 5, 2009)

I would of thought class would of made you ready???


----------



## Brandi (Jan 5, 2009)

the class gets you ready to be a paramedic, the test is just there for money.  I thought that people who had taken it would have a little advice.


----------



## firecoins (Jan 5, 2009)

well your right class s suppossed to prepare you to be a medic but it should also prepare you for the tests.  There are plenty of books with practise tests. Do the tests, find out your weak areas and study them.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 5, 2009)

Might try something like this to build your confidence.  

http://www.parameducators.com/Parameducators/Subscribe.html


----------



## marineman (Jan 6, 2009)

Brandi said:


> the class gets you ready to be a paramedic, the test is just there for money.  I thought that people who had taken it would have a little advice.



I thought it was opposite. 99% of classes get you ready to pass the test, 1% get you ready to be a paramedic.


----------



## Jon (Jan 6, 2009)

Have you even taken the test yet?

If you haven't.... and are eligible... are you really afraid of a test? Review, then go take the test... worst case, you fail... but now you've seen what the test can look like, and you have an idea of some of the areas you might be weak in.

The other option is to take a refresher class, THEN go take the test.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 6, 2009)

Brandi said:


> the class gets you ready to be a paramedic, the test is just there for money.  I thought that people who had taken it would have a little advice.



The class only prepares you to start your career and to grow upon. The test is to assure to a small percentage that you can pass a test that describes you have passed the minimal amount to be safe. 

If you believe the test is for money, you have no real ideas of medicine or EMS. 

R/r 911


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> The class only prepares you to start your career and to grow upon. The test is to assure to a small percentage that you can pass a test that describes you have passed the minimal amount to be safe.
> 
> If you believe the test is for money, you have no real ideas of medicine or EMS.
> 
> R/r 911



Brutal but honest.


----------



## Brandi (Jan 7, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> The class only prepares you to start your career and to grow upon. The test is to assure to a small percentage that you can pass a test that describes you have passed the minimal amount to be safe.
> 
> If you believe the test is for money, you have no real ideas of medicine or EMS.
> 
> R/r 911




your so right.  oh and thank you for your help. I forgot that you people have never been here before..


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jan 9, 2009)

*re*

Hi Brandi, just relax and review your class material.  If you can get a motel room the night before near the testing site, to assure you get some rest.   Make sure to schedule your exam first thing in the morning and not after lunch.  

    As to the test itself always remember BLS comes before ALS.   To be honest I thought the exam was a joke after what I had built myself up to expect.   Brush up on your drug monographs and pathophysiology as my test was heavy with both.

    As to the other comments made I agree with you for the most part Brandi.  NREMT does many many great things towards the advancement of EMS.  But until the nation adheres to a global set of protocols I feel its just another governing body with it's hands out wanting money.   While i would agree standardized nation wide testing is paramount towards acheiving this along with establising a curriculum for NREMT recognized programs to follow.  But until that time NREMT has absolutely nothing to do with my protocols as my Medical Director has established these based on his own experiences.  

    One more point to take note of also is the failure rate of NREMT-P tests.  I'm also a California RN student and i guarantee you if a RN program had the same failure rate at NCLEX as the Paramedic programs do on the NREMT they would no longer be RN programs.


   Anyways lots of rest and BLS before ALS and you will be fine. It's really not that bad of a test if you remember that.


Corky

MICP and hopefully someday to be MICN


----------



## 4mysins (Jan 14, 2009)

Brandi,

 I feel your pain. I am starting my Paramedic course in less than a week and I am already worried about the NREMT-P. I have been reviewing books, notes, PowerPoint, flashcards, so on and so forth. Submerge yourself in the material. I am always asking my co-workers questions. It is freighting to take the test but just do it. Will we ever know if we are truly ready till we try.  I have the opportunity to go on vacation as soon as I get done with school but I am going to push through and test out before I try to leave on a cruise. Try the test after reviewing and know that the worse that happens is you have the opportunity to take it again. Best of luck! It is a mere challenge in your future with EMS. =)


----------

